

Redefining Android: a new UI for Sharp phones - mtgx
http://www.frogdesign.com/work/sharp-aquos.html

======
runn1ng
Why do phone companies feel the urge to reskin default Android?

I never feel it's better than the stock android, and it's usually inconsistent
with half of the applications.

~~~
wmf
“When you visit a store, it's very difficult to distinguish between the
different Android models. We knew that a special lock screen experience would
be crucial to making a great first impression.” (from the article)

